# Ear Wax



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

Looking for the Spanish equivilent of Otrex or Earex...any suggestions?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Take your existing bottle to the farmacia who will read the active ingredients and supply similar 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

A solution of bicarbonate of sodium (NaHCO3) is all you need.

This is the main active ingredient so it's dead easy to make your own.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Eddie1875 said:


> Looking for the Spanish equivilent of Otrex or Earex...any suggestions?


Otosan 
Products | OTOSAN


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> A solution of bicarbonate of sodium (NaHCO3) is all you need.
> 
> This is the main active ingredient so it's dead easy to make your own.


Thank you snikpoh,what amount of bicarb to water?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Eddie1875 said:


> Thank you snikpoh,what amount of bicarb to water?


Please don't quote me but I use 1 teaspoon to a large cup of boiled water.

The solution is then best used warm with a syringe.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

You could also try asking the pharmacy for olive oil ear drops, they are very good at softening wax.
You have to fill the ear cavity, lay down and let the oil penetrate, for 5-10 mins, then repeat on the other ear if blocked, use cotton wool to dry up any excess oil which runs out.
The ear may feel more blocked after initial use of olive oil drops, as the wax expands as it softens.
Never poke anything down the ear such as cotton buds or hair clips, and if you have ever had a perforated ear drum, then ask a Dr or practice nurse to take a look, to make sure there is no infection present
Warm the olive oil a little bit before putting it in you ears, much more comfortable.


----------

